# RIP Toffee



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Our 5mth old leo, Toffee, died on Saturday afternoon. It was an unknown virus....he was fine one week and sick another...we'll miss you so much Toffee (and your turkey breast mouth!)

Daddy misses you more than ever

We Love You xx


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Is that a pic of dead Toffee? :| Poor little thing...


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!! R.I.P little toffee!!!!! 

he is soooooooo cute!!!!!

sorry for the loss!!!


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

Jenna, Dan...I am so sorry to hear about Toffee.

You both know where i am if u need me.
Love ya both!xx

Sleep tight Toffee x x x x x


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

*R.i.p*

Awwwwwwwwwwww sorry to hear of your loss. Poor Toffee


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

aww im so sorry 

R.I.P toffee xxxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awwww cute little leo R.I.P little one


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

RIP thoughts r with you x


----------

